# Brushcutter shredder blade



## catbuster (Dec 9, 2014)

Where can I get one here in the US? My old set are nearly beyond the point of sharpening and I'm not feeling chop and drop with a lot of my jobs. Is it illegal to import them into the US or is there something else going on?


----------



## sawfun (Dec 10, 2014)

Oregon still makes them. I will have to look up the part number, but they are available on Ebay. Mine say 90 340 no part number on the Oregon box, but each blade clearly states "made in USA"


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 13, 2014)

sawfun said:


> Oregon still makes them. I will have to look up the part number, but they are available on Ebay. Mine say 90 340 no part number on the Oregon box, but each blade clearly states "made in USA"



Do they look like this? http://stores.ebay.com/SLEequipment/_i.html?_nkw=brush+blade&submit=Search&_sid=81216361


----------



## sawfun (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes, those are the ones I received.


----------



## catbuster (Dec 14, 2014)

Those are perfect! Thanks guys. I'm going to try an Airecut blade as well.


----------



## kirko (Dec 15, 2014)

catbuster said:


> Is it illegal to import them into the US or is there something else going on?



Hey Gents,
This is driving me nuts , gunna e-mail my new mate at stihl.
The fella that sent me out a free x-fit harness cause i wined like a baby over bustin harnesses.If he can pull a needle out of a hay stack then surely he can answer a simple question or atleast find the answer.
If all else fails maybe I might start exporting them, gotta be better than being chained to a fs 550 for the rest of my life


----------



## kirko (Dec 15, 2014)

Wouldn't believe it , finally found a seller that can send genuine Stihl 320mm shredder blades to you guys, check postal exclusions, then check the price !
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stihl-Ge..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d291de7ed#shpCntId
somebody is certainly taking the piss.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Dec 15, 2014)

kirko said:


> Wouldn't believe it , finally found a seller that can send genuine Stihl 320mm shredder blades to you guys, check postal exclusions, then check the price !
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stihl-Ge..._DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d291de7ed#shpCntId
> somebody is certainly taking the piss.



For just one blade? I think I will try the Oregon blades first!


----------

